# تدريس العلوم باللغة الاجنبية مواكبة للعصر ام تكريس للاستعمار



## ابو معاذ الصوص (18 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تدريس العلوم باللغة الأجنبية
مواكبة للعصر أم تكريس للاستعمار

رغم أن عهد الاستعمار المباشر قد ولى , إلا أن أدوات الاستعمار من حكام وعملاء فكريين ما زالوا يعملون على تثبيت لغة المستعمر ونشرها بين الناس , وإضعاف اللغة العربية وإقصائها من واقع الحياة بوسائل وأساليب شتى، احدها فرض تدريس العلوم بلغة الاستعمار، ناهيك عن فرض تدريس لغة الاستعمار نفسها. وسنتحدث هنا عن الأولى وندع الثانية ليس استهانة بها ولكن لكل مقام مقال .

واني أدعو القارئ الكريم إلى أن يقرأ ما كتبت بعد نزع عباءة التقليد الببغائي وإلقاء رداء الانقياد الأعمى، واستعمال عقله وعدم تأجيره لغيره ليفكر بالنيابة عنه .

إن من أهم أهداف الاستعمار نشر لغته وقيمه ومبدئه بالإضافة إلى نهب خيرات البلاد واستعباد العباد , يقول بذلك الحاكم الفرنسي في الجزائر في ذكرى مرور مائة عام على استعمار الجزائر " إننا لن ننتصر على الجزائريين ما داموا يقرؤون القرآن , ويتكلمون العربية , فيجب أن نزيل القرآن العربي من وجودهم , ونقتلع اللسان العربي من ألسنتهم "(1) . 
وكذلك من يراجع الوثائق التي بدأت بها عملية الاحتلال البريطاني لمصر يكتشف أن أول أعمال الاحتلال هو وضع الخطة لحطم اللغة، يبدو ذلك واضحاً في تقرير لورد دوفرين عام 1882 حين قال :" إن أمل التقدم ضعيف ( في مصر) ما دامت العامة تتعلم اللغة العربية الفصيحة. وهناك الكثير الكثير من مثل هذه الاقوال التي تضع محاربة اللغة العربية أولى أولويات الاحتلال". 
ويقول المبشر تكلي : "يجب أن نشجع إنشاء المدارس على النمط الغربي العلماني , لأن كثيرا من المسلمين قد زُعزع اعتقادهم بالإسلام والقرآن حينما درسوا الكتب المدرسية الغربية وتعلموا اللغات الأجنبية "(2). 

لكن علم الاستعمار وأدواته من حكام وعملاء فكريين كره المسلمين للاستعمار ومخلفاته , وحب الناس للإسلام وما انبثق عنه وانبنى عليه , و كذلك جريهم وراء العلوم . فكيف للاستعمار أن ينشر لغته ويثبتها والناس له كارهون , فأمر أدواته بأن تجعل غاية الاستعمار – نشر لغته وتثبيتها – هدفا من أهداف الأمة وغاية تسعى جاهدة لتحقيقها , فتفتق ذهنهم الخبيث عن مخطط لعين يقضي بان تُجعل لغة العلم هي لغة المستعمر لا اللغة العربية .

وبرر العملاء الفكريون ذلك بدعاوى مغرضة مفادها بان هذه اللغات – الإنجليزية والفرنسية – لغات علم لا يمكن اكتساب العلوم إلا بهذه اللغات – واخص بالذكر الإنجليزية – وان اللغة العربية لا يمكنها مواكبة العصر ولا تتسع للمصطلحات العلمية الحديثة , ومع أن هذه المقولة تحمل سقطها في نطقها , والصواب خلافها , فاللغة العربية فيها من الميزات ما يساعدها على استيعاب كل جديد من خلال التعريب , وكذلك الترجمة الى العربية، فالعربية لم تضق بمصطلحات اليونان أو الرومان او الهنود او الفرس، بل تجرأت واجتاحت تلك اللغات وغيرها. ولم تضق في هذا العصر بمصطلحات أوروبا وأمريكا. ويقول الدكتور أيمن القادري في مقاله اللغة العربية والدولة الاسلامية خدمات متبادلة: "اعتماد العربية لتدريس العلوم لا يخدم العربية فحسب وإنما يخدم أيضا العلوم ودارسيها وتنهض الدولة علميا لسهولة فهم كل المستجدات والاكتشافات المتتالية بلسان تفهمه ويفهمها" (3).وأستأنس بما قاله الأستاذ الدكتـور فرحـان السـليـم في مقاله اللغة العربية ومكانتها بين اللغات :"والروابط الاشتقاقية نوع من التصنيف للمعاني في كلياتها وعمومياتها، وهي تعلم المنطق وتربط أسماء الأشياء المرتبطة في أصلها وطبيعتها برباط واحد، وهذا يحفظ جهد المتعلم ويوفر وقته". وقد أجاد شاعر العربية حافظ إبراهيم حين قال:

رموني بعقم في الشـباب وليتـني عقمـت فلم اجــزع لقـول عداتي
ولدت ولمـا لـم أجـد لعرائسـي رجــالا وأكـفاء وأدت بناتــي
وسـعت كتاب الله لفظـا وغايـة وما ضقـت عن آي به وعظــات
فكيف أضيق اليوم عن وصف آلة وتنســيق أســماء لمخترعـات
أَيهجُرنِي قومِي - عفا الله عنهـمُ- إلـى لغـة ٍ لـمْ تتّصـلِ بـرواة ِ
سَرَتْ لُوثَة ُ الافْرَنجِ فيها كمَا سَرَى لُعابُ الأفاعي فـي مَسيـلِ فُـراتِ
فجاءَتْ كثَوْبٍ ضَمَّ سبعيـن رُقْعـة ًمشكَّـلـة َ الأَلــوانِ مُختلـفـات

ولو رجعنا في التاريخ إلى الوراء لوجدنا أن اللغة الإنجليزية كانت لغة اقليمية محدودة محصورة في الجزر البريطانية قبل ان يخرج الانجليز لاستعمار العالم مما يدل على ان الانجليزية انتشرت مع الاستعمار لا مع العلم. واستمر حال هذه اللغة في المركز الاول بين اللغات بعد ان صارت امريكا هي الدولة الاولى لأنها لغتها لا لأنها لغة علم وتكنولوجيا.

يتبع ...................​


----------



## ابو معاذ الصوص (18 نوفمبر 2009)

ثم إن كان حقا للعلم لغة أليس الواجب أن تكون هذه اللغة هي نفسها في كل بلاد العالم المُستعمِرة والمُستعمَرة سواء بسواء , ولكن نجد الواقع ينفي ذلك صارخا بأن البلاد المُستعمِرة تدرس أبنائها بلغتها ألام , أما البلاد المُستعمَرة فتدرس أبنائها بلغة مُستعمِرها وليس بلغتها ألام – اللغة العربية – .
 وربما يقول قائل : بان الدول المُستعمِرة دولة متقدمة علميا اكتشفت علوم ونقلت علوم أخرى , أما نحن فليس لنا من الاكتشاف نصيب , فكيف لنا أن ندرس العلوم بلغتنا ؟ 
والرد على هؤلاء يكون من ناحيتين :
الأولى : لماذا ليس لنا من الاكتشاف نصيب ؟! أليس الاستعمار وحكام السوء سبب ذلك , والواجب علينا أن نعمل لتغيير هذا الواقع , ونصبح منارة هداية وعلم للعالم بأسره , لا أن نكرس واقع التبعية للمستعمر .
والثانية : إن الدول المستعمرة تدرس أبنائها كل العلوم بلغتها سواء العلوم المكتشفة من قبل أبنائها أم من قبل أبناء دول أخرى , أي أنها تقوم بترجمة العلوم المكتشفة من شعوب أخرى لتدرسها لأبنائها بلغتهم ألام , أي لا يؤخذ بالحسبان جنسية مكتشف العلوم .


وربما يقول آخر : ندرس بلغة الأعداء من اجل إكمال الدراسات العليا , فنحن لا يوجد عندنا دراسات عليا إلا في مجالات محددة .
 ونقول لهؤلاء تعالوا إلى كلمة سواء بيننا وبينكم . أليس حكام الأمر الواقع هم سبب تخلفنا العلمي وقلة إمكانيات جامعات بلادنا , وضعف العلوم فيها . والواجب أن نعمل لإزالة الحفنة الحاكمة في البلاد الإسلامية ليتأتى للمسلمين أن يتربعوا على قمة الهرم في العلم والقوة العسكرية وغيرها من المجالات الحيوية . 
 وما هي نسبة المكمليين لدراساتهم العليا , إنها نسبة قليلة , ونسبة المكملين للدراسات العليا في البلاد التي تدرس أبنائها باللغة الإنجليزية فهي نسبة ضئيلة جدا , فلماذا نُجشم أبنائنا مشاق تعلم هذه اللغة , وفوق هذا وذاك فان ستة اشهر إلى سنة دراسية كافية لمتابعة الدراسة في أي بلد من بلدان العالم حتى تلك البلاد التي لا نعلم من لغتها شيئا لا من حروف الهجاء ولا من الألفاظ .

 فكم من جهود بذلت هدراً وكم من أوقات ذهبت دون فائدة , فهذه إذن أقوال مغرضة ألف أصحابها العيش في الظلام , ولا هدف لها إلا تكريس الاستعمار وزيادة التبعية للغرب الكافر .

 ناهيك عن أن إبداع الطالب في مجاله يكون أضعافا مضاعفة إذا درس بلغته ألام .
 يقول الاستاذ الدكتور حكمت هلال (منسق برنامج الدكتوراة في جامعة النجاح ) في مقدمة كتابه " الحفز المتجانس في استخدام المركبات المعقدة " :
" أما بالنسبة للغة الكتاب فلا بد وان تكون العربية ( على الأقل من وجهة نظر المؤلف ) والواقع يؤيد هذا حيث من المشاهد أن استيعاب القارئ بلغة غيره – مهما كانت كفاءته فيها – اقل من استيعابه بلغته ألام , وجعل الكتاب بالعربية يسهل على القارئ دراسته ويوفر عليه وقتا كثيرا " .

ويقول الدكتوران سليمان سعسع ومأمون حلبي في مقدمة ترجمة كتاب الكيمياء العامة المبادئ والبنية :
" أثبتت كثير من الدراسات التربوية والإحصائيات حاجة الطالب في العالم العربي , وفي الأردن بشكل خاص­(4) إلى دراسة العلوم الأساسية باللغة العربية , ونحن كأساتذة في الجامعات العربية قد شعرنا بما يعانيه الطالب من مشقة دراسة هذه العلوم بلغة أجنبية غير لغته ألام " . 
ابعد هذا يقول قائل بأنه من الأفضل الدراسة باللغة الأجنبية !! 

يتبع........................


----------



## ابو معاذ الصوص (18 نوفمبر 2009)

ومما يثير في النفس الماً وكمدا ان كثيرا من ابناء الامة _إلا من رحم ربي_ يتنافسون في تعلم اللغات الاجنبية على اعتبار ان اتقان تلك اللغات مقياس تقدم ورقي ، وان المدارس والجامعات تتباهى بتدريس تلك اللغات الدخيلة ، وقد يصل الجهل ذروته عند ابناء الامة الاسلامية فتراهم يضمنون كلامهم لفظات اجنبية هنا وهناك ليوهموا المُخاطب بانهم تقدميون مثقفون منفتحون على العالم . ولا يمكن القول لهؤلاء إلا ان المهزوم مولع بتقليد الهازم ، فهؤلاء مهزومون من الداخل ، منبهرون بالتقدم العلمي عند الغرب الكافر المُستعمر ونتيجة هذا الانبهار اصبحوا يحرصون على آثار الاستعمار ومخلفاته ومبدئه ولغته اكثر من حرصهم على مبدئهم ولغتهم وثقافتهم . ومما يزيد الالم ان الدول الغربية متشبث كل منها بلغته القومية يرفض رفضا قاطعا تركها واستعمال لغة دولة غربية اخرى تدين بنفس دينه ، ويقول الراهب الفرنسي غريغوار : "إن مبدأ المساواة الذي أقرته الثورة يقضي بفتح أبواب التوظف أمام جميع المواطنين، ولكن تسليم زمام الإدارة إلى أشخاص لا يحسنون اللغة القومية يؤدي إلى محاذير كبيرة، وأما ترك هؤلاء خارج ميادين الحكم والإدارة فيخالف مبدأ المساواة، فيترتب على الثورة - والحالة هذه - أن تعالج هذه المشكلة معالجة جدية؛ وذلك بمحاربة اللهجات المحلية، ونشر اللغة الفرنسية الفصيحة بين جميع المواطنين ". هؤلاء مفكرو الغرب يطالبون ويحثون شعوبهم على تعلم اللغة القومية الفصيحة واعتبارها اللغة الرسمية ومحاربة اللهجات المحلية ناهيك عن محاربة اللغات الاخرى. والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه لقد قلد من يسمون انفسهم علماء ومفكري المسلمين علماءومفكري الغرب في كل شيء، فلماذا لم يقلددوهم في هذه؟؟ 

 إن فرض تدريس العلوم باللغة الأجنبية ناهيك عن دراسة اللغة الأجنبية نفسها , سلاح من أسلحة الغرب الكافر المستخدمة في الحرب الصليبية التي دشن لها دهاقنة السياسة الغربيين , ورؤؤس الكفر المبشرين .

 فبعد أن علم الغرب بان قوة المسلمين تكمن في إسلامهم , ولا يمكن هزمهم إلا إذا تركوا هذا الدين , فتناجوا فيما بينهم سرا ثم جهروا بعدائهم للاسلام، ووضعوا المخططات لإبعاد المسلمين عن إسلامهم , وبما أن هذا الدين لا يمكن فصله عن لغته العربية ولا يمكن فهمه إلا بها شنوا هجمتهم الشرسة على هذه اللغة تحت ذريعة العلم . 

 واني أرى من الواجب علي أن ابين مكانة اللغة العربية في الاسلام، والترابط بين الاسلام واللغة العربية ،فالعلاقة بين الاسلام واللغة العربية علاقة فريدة لا تشبهها أية علاقة بين المبادئ واللغات ، فالاسلام لايمكن حمله الا باللغة العربية والا كان حملا أعرج أعمى وسعيا الى الهيجا بغير سلاح . وسنسرد بعض الاقوال للرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ولصاحبته ولبعض أئمة المسلمين وعلمائهم في العصر الحديث تبين أهمية ومكانة اللغة العربية:
 فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان عندما يتكلم احد أمامه فيلحن، يقول لأصحابه أو لمن حوله: "أصلحوا لسان أخيكم" وعلى هذا النهج سار ولاة امور المسلمين من بعده، فكانوا يمتعضون أشد الامتعاض عندما كان يلحن أحد الرعية في قوله أمامهم، والشواهد على ذلك كثيرة فمما ورد عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أنه كان يقول: "لأن يخطئ أحدكم في رمية أهون من أن يخطئ في لسانه" 
 ويقول الامام الشافعي "ان الله تعالى فرض على جميع الامم تعلم اللسان العربي بالتبع لمخاطبتهم بالقرآن والتعبد به" ( كتاب الرسالة) 
 ويقول ابن تيمية موضحا الترابط بين الإسلام واللغة العربية : "... فتعلم اللغة العربية من الدين ومعرفتها فرض واجب، فإن فهم الكتاب والسنة فرض، ولا يفهمان الا بفهم اللغة العربية ، وما لا يتم الواجب الا به فهو واجب " وقال أيضا ( ... لم يكن سبيل إلى حفظ الدين ومعرفته إلا بضبط اللسان ) (5)
 ويقول الزمخشري الخوارزمي صاحب الكشاف في التفسير في مقدمة كتابه المفصل في صنعة الإعراب موضحا أهمية اللغة العربية ومكانتها في الإسلام :" احمد الله أن جعلني من علماء العربية ... ولعل الذين يغضون من العربية ويضيعون مقدارها , ويريدون أن يخفضوا ما رفع الله من مقدارها – حيث لم يجعل خيرة رسله وخير كتبه في عجم خلقه ولكن في عربه – لا يبعدون عن الشعوبية منابذة للحق الأبلج وزيغا عن سواء المنهج" .
 وقد صدق الثعالبي عندما قال في كتابه "فقه اللغة وأسرار العربية":"من أحب الله تعالى أحب رسوله ومن أحب رسوله العربي أحب العرب ومن أحب العرب أحب العربية ومن أحب العربية عني بها,وثابر عليها,وصرف همته إليها".
 وقال الكاتب الأديب الشاعر مصطفى صادق الرافعي " وما ذلت لغة شعب إلا ذل، ولا انحطت إلا كان أمره في ذهاب وإدبار ومن هنا يفرض الأجنبي المستعمر لغته فرضا على الأمة المستعمرة ويركبهم بها ، ويشعرهم عظمته فيها ، ويستلحقهم من ناحيته ، فعليهم أحكام ثلاثة في عمل واحد ، أما الأول فحبس لغتهم في لغته سجنا مؤبدا ، وأما الثاني فالحكم على ماضيهم بالقتل محوا ونسيانا ، وأما الثالث فتقييد مستقبلهم في الأغلال التي يصنعها فأمرهم لأمره تبع".

يتبع.........................


----------



## ابو معاذ الصوص (18 نوفمبر 2009)

وربما التبس الأمر على فئة من المسلمين الصادقين، فتعلموا اللغات الأجنبية و شجعوا غيرهم على ذلك ظنا منهم بان مقولة "من تعلم لغة قوم أمن مكرهم" من قول النبي ، والقول الفصل في هذا أنه ليس بحديث وليس له إسناد يُروى به فيما أعلم . 
 والى هذا الراي ذهب جمع من علماء الحديث منهم العلامة المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني في كتابه سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة  والشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم و سليمان بن ناصر العلوان و صالح البلبيهي و سلمان العودة وغيرهم ولا اعلم أحدا من اهل الحديث ذهب الى غير هذا الرأي.
 ولكنه ثبت في السنة النبوية أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر زيد بن ثابت أن يتعلم لغة اليَهود ؛ لأنه عليه الصلاة والسلام لا يأمنهم !قال زيد بن ثابت : "أمَرني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَتَعَلَّمْتُ له كتاب يهود ، وقال : إني والله ما آمن يهود على كتابي . فتعلمته ، فلم يَمُرّ بِي إلاَّ نصف شهر حتى حذقته ، فكنت أكتب له إذا كَتب ، وأقرأ له إذا كُتب إليه" . رواه الإمام أحمد وأبو داود والترمذي.وواضح من الحديث ان الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام لم يامر جميع الصحابة لتعلم العبرية والسريانيه بل على العكس اكتفى بصحابي واحد ليتعلم تلك اللغات ،ولم يقضي عمره هذا الصحابي في تعلم هذه اللغات وانما تعلمها في فترة قصيرة تمكنه من القيام بما هو مطلوب منه، ولم يتعلمها مقلدا لأهلها مفاخرا متباهيا بإتقانها، وإنما تعلمها لان الرسول لم يأمن اهلها. اما اليوم فتعلم لغات الكفار يكون مباهة ومفاخرة وجريا وراء اهلها فشتان بين الموقفين . ومن جميل ما قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم "أما ما يُشاهَد في زماننا هذا من افتتان فِئات مِن المسلمين بِتعلُّم لُغات الكُفَّار بل والتفاخُر بها ، وربما كان هذا على حِساب لغة القرآن ، اللغة العربية ، فهذا ضَعْف وانْهِزامية !وعلى هذا يُحمَل كراهة السَّلَف لِتعلُّم لُغات الكُفّار والتَّحَدُّث بألسنتهم مِن غير حاجة قال عمر رضي الله عنه : لا تَعَلَّمُوا رَطَانة الأعاجم ، ولا تَدْخُلُوا عليهم في كَنائسهم يَوم عِيدهم ، فإن السُّخْطة تَنْزِل عليهم . رواه عبد الرزاق" ومما قاله الشيخ سليمان بن ناصر العلوان معلقا على هذه المقولة " وأما تعلم هذه اللغة لغير حاجة وجعلها فرضاً في مناهج التعليم في أكثر المستويات فهذا دليل على الإعجاب بالغرب والتأثر بهم وهو مذموم شرعاً وأقبح منه إقرار مزاحمة اللغات الأجنبية للغة القرآن ولغة الإسلام .ومثل هذا لابدّ أن وراءَه أيد أثيمة ومؤامرات مدروسة لعزل المسلمين عن فهم القرآن وفقه السنة فإن فهم القرآن والسنة واجب ولا يمكن ذلك إلا بفهم اللغة العربية .فإذا اعتاد الناس في بيوتهم وبلادهم التخاطب باللغة الأجنبية صارت اللغة العربية مهجورة لدى الكثير وعزّ عليهم فهم القرآن والإسلام وحينها ترقَّب الفساد والميل إلى علوم الغربيين واعتناق سبيل المجرمين وهذا ما صنعته بلاد الاستعمار في الدول العربية فالله المستعان".
 وفيما يلي أقوال الغرب في اللغة العربية وقوتها وتأثيرها وبلاغتها التي تفوق كل ذوق أدبي: 
يقول ريتشارد كريتفيل واصفا اللغة العربية:"إنه لا يعقل أن تحل اللغة الفرنسية، أو الانجليزية محل اللغة العربية. وإن شعباً له آداب غنية، منوعة، كالآداب العربية، ولغة مرنة، ذات مادة لا تكاد تفنى، لا يخون ماضيه، ولا ينبذ إرثاً ورثه، بعد قرون طويلة عن آبائه وأجداده".
 يقول الفرنسي إرنست رينان : " اللغة العربية بدأت فجأة على غاية الكمال، وهذا أغرب ما وقع في تاريخ البشر، فليس لها طفولة ولا شيخوخة ".
ويقول الألماني فريتاغ : " اللغة العربية أغنى لغات العالم " .
ويقول وليم ورك : " إن للعربية ليناً ومرونةً يمكنانها من التكيف وفقاً لمقتضيات العصر".

من هنا يتبين لكل من يبحث عن الحق والحقيقة بان تدريس العلوم باللغةالاجنبية ناهيك عن دراسة اللغة الاجنبية نفسها ماهي الا حرب على الاسلام ولغته العربية ،اما التبرير لذلك بحجة لغات العلم فلا يقولها الامُضلِل او مُضلَل . ويقول الأستاذ الدكتور فرحان السليم مؤكدا ما ذهبت إليه في مقاله اللغـة العربية ومكانتها بين اللغات :"وكان فرض اللغات الأجنبية في مختلف أقطار الأمة الإسلامية عاملاً هاماً في فرض ثقافاتها ووجهة نظر أهلها وفي الوقوف موقف الإعجاب بالغاصب والعجز عن مواجهته. ومن يدرس تجارب التعليم الغربي في البلاد العربية يجد الولاء الواضح للنفوذ الغربي".

 وفي الختام أقول بأنه لا يمكن أن ننهض علميا ونتقدم تكنولوجيا إلا إذا درسنا العلوم بلغتنا ألام – اللغة العربية –ويجب علينا أن نرمي مخلفات الاستعمار وأدواته - الحكام والعملاء الفكريين – ولغته على مزابله .
 ولن ترجع اللغة العربية إلى مكانتها اللائقة بها بين اللغات فتكون أقواها وأكثرها انتشارا، وكذلك تكون لغة العلم والتكنولوجيا إلا إذا حملتها دولة قوية ذات مبدأ قوي ، وهذا ما كان أيام الدولة الإسلامية ، ولن يكون مرة أخرى إلا بدولة الخلافة , إذ إن وزن اللغة من وزن دولتها .

 نسال الله سبحانه العون والتوفيق لعباده العاملين لاستئناف الحياة الإسلامية بإقامة دولة الخلافة الراشدة , لتعود الدولةُ الدولةَ الأولى , وتعود الأمة خير امة أخرجت للناس , وتعود لغة القران الكريم اللغة الأقوى والأوسع , وما ذلك على الله بعزيز .

 أبوأسيد الصوص​ فلسطين ​ 
(1) قادة الغرب يقولون : دمروا الإسلام أبيدوا أهله , جلال العالم ص40 .
(2) المصدر السابق ص73 .
(3) مجلة الوعي ،العدد186 صفحة 14
(4) ارفض رفضا مطلقا عبارة في العالم العربي , وفي الأردن بشكل خاص لما فيها من مخالفة لاحكام الإسلام , وتكريس للحدود الفاصلة بين البلاد الإسلامية .
(5) اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم . ابن تيمية , ص96 وص 163 .


----------



## ابو معاذ الصوص (18 نوفمبر 2009)

http://www.alokab.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=47090


----------



## ابن سينا (18 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله بك أخي أبا معاذ الصوص على هذه التحفة الأدبية...ومعك حق فيما ذهبت إليه,فهذا تكريس للإستعمار والغزو الفكري, وصرف الناس عن لغتها وبالتالي عن حضارتها وتراثها,وخاصة إن كانت غنية كحضارة المسلمين.
وبهذه الطريقة تُفصل الطاقة الإسلامية عن الطاقة العربية فنتخبط سبيلنا نحو النهضة والإرتقاء الفكري.


----------



## ابو معاذ الصوص (22 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك ايها المشرف الكريم على مرورك على الموضوع


----------



## بت حمدان (23 يناير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررين على الموضوع


----------



## م/ علي الخالدي (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك اخي على هذا الموضوع المهم والوضع خطير في عالمنا العربي حتى عندنا في بعض الشركات يرغمون الموضفين العرب في تبادل الخطابات ان يكون الخطاب مكتوب باللغة اللإنجليزية مع ان كاتب الخطاب عربي والمتلقي عربي والذين اصدروا القانون عرب ، وحتى الوظاف التي لاتحتاج اللغة الأنجليزية يجب أن يتقنها هذا غير المؤتمرات العلمية والدورات القصيرة وغيرها وغيرها


----------



## ابو معاذ الصوص (20 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لكم على مروركم 
لقد صدقت اخي م . علي الخالدي 
هؤلاء هم المهزوميين نفسيا فكل قراراتهم محاكاة للغرب وتقديس واحترام للغته


----------



## the creator (28 أغسطس 2012)

شكراً علي هذا الموضوع الرائع ,والامر يحتاج لجهد ولانشاء مؤسسه علمية كبيرة في الوطن العربي تتولي هذا الامر حتي لا تتضارب الكلمات بين اللهجات المختلفة


----------



## طالب هـ ميكاترونكس (30 أغسطس 2012)

لامست جذور المشكله اخي ابو معاذ فشكرا جزيلا لك على هذا الموضوع الرائع 
فهذه المشكله قد استفحلت فليس لدينا من المواد العلميه المترجمه ما يواكب العصر 
لذلك لزاما علينا ان نسعى جاهدين الى نقل وترجمة تلك العلوم 
وهنا لابد من دور رسمي تقوم على اساسه مؤسسات بترجمة كل المواد العلميه الى العربيه
عندها سيكون من السهل على الاجيال القادمه ان تستفيد من هذا الموروث وتستغني عن لغة الاستعمااار


----------



## angelroro1991 (1 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور على الموضوع الرائع ... نحنا بجد محتاجين للتوعيه بخصوص لغتنا العربيه يا ريت حكومتنا اتقدر هشي انو ح يكون في ابداع لو ندرس بلغتنا .....!!!


----------



## ابو معاذ الصوص (29 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لكم جميعا على مروركم


----------



## do0dee (1 يناير 2013)

من وجهة نظري استعمار ..لأنو الطالب اللي لغتو العربية وبيدرس باللغة الاجنبية ... هالشي بخلي الطالب يخلي تعبو وجهدو عالترجمة وحفظ المصطلحات وشوي من الجهد على على دراسة اختصاصه والتعمق فيه ..
تقبلو وجهة نظري


----------



## asma13 (27 يوليو 2013)

مشكوووور اخي على الموضوع القيم و كيما قال العضو لي قبلي انو العربية هي لغتنا لكن للاسف احنا نقراو بالفرنسية كل شيء يعني لازم وعي و لازم الحكومة تبدل فكرة اللغة الفرنسية و درسنا بالعربية حتى يكون هناك ابدااع بلغتنا


----------



## م. أمة الرحمن (18 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع في غاية الاهمية ويستحق التثبيت برأيي
فتغيير اللغة هي من الخطوات الاولى للإستعمار في حق المستعمر لتجعله عبدا ينضم اليها عاجلا ام اجلا
الكثير الكثير من المدعوين مثقفين يعتقدون ان تعلم لغات الاستعمار والتدريس بها في المناهج هو تطور وتحضر ليس فقط مواكبة للعصر بشكل لابد منه
__________


----------



## mido_lordship (28 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سلطان الحق (31 ديسمبر 2013)

في قمة الروعة الفكرية هذا الطرح


----------

